# Sustaining the NDT trade?



## magnumcharger (21 Feb 2010)

For those unaware, there exists a trade in the Canadian Airforce called Non Destructive Testing Technician, MOC 532.

This trade is reaching a critical juncture in the very near future. 

In the recent past, there has been an alarming trend of qualified NDT techs leaving the CF after reaching a trained, or ticketed status. The exodus was predicated by a survey given to techs back in 2006, which asked pertainent questions quiring options for retaining members. This surveys' responses were never followed through with actions.

As it stands right now, this occupation is self destructing and the only solution being implemented is additional recruiting. This is a stop-gap measure at best, as it can take up to five years or longer to acheive certification in all five inspection techniques.

I'm wondering if anybody is actually in control of this runaway train?

There is so much more that can be said.


----------



## Thunderdog29 (22 Mar 2010)

The biggest reason for retention problem of the trade is the fact that the military cannot compete monetarily with the civilian sector. There is people that are trying hard to figure out what to do retain techs but in this day and age where the dollar is almighty they have a tough road ahead. One option is to contract the ndt needs to civilian companies but that will be difficult to pass through the top.


----------



## Redneck NDT Tech (2 Jul 2010)

iper:


----------



## Redneck NDT Tech (2 Jul 2010)

The NDT trade is "self-destructing." I don't think it is quite accurate. It is not "self-destructing" it is being mismanaged by the bean counters in Ottawa. To say that it can be fixed by throwing money at it, while being a nice temporary fix, would be naive. Money would be a temporary solution at best and would only lead to the demand for more in the long run. 
 I think the reason that the trade is having a hard time sustaining itself is that the trade is restricted from being able to go over their allotted manning level, of 51 personnel. On rare occasions the higher ups will allow one maybe two extra tech to be brought into the trade but  only if it is known that there would be reciprocal releases that fiscal year. This restricted recruiting and training policy can't help but lead to the dissolution of the trade when it is coupled with the fact that no recruitment into the trade had occurred for extended periods prior to the trade standing up (2003).  What this resulted in was a trade where almost all of the experienced technicians had 18-20+ years service and were just awaiting the right jobs to move onto their civilian life. What if they bring the manning level up to 71 could stem the flow of techs leaving to the point that a balance of qualified bodies could be maintained...My opinion only


----------



## AVS_guy (4 Oct 2010)

Curious if anyone in here is curently in the NDT trade... I have some questions to say the least.

Long story short, I'm AVS with my transfer in for NDT. Was hoping to chat with some people who are in the trade as I have some questions... Anyone?


----------

